# Ohio Record Pink Salmon



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Eastern Ohio angler sets new record...

Lake Erie angler sets pink salmon record: NE Ohio fishing report - cleveland.com


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Snakecharmer said:


> Eastern Ohio angler sets new record...
> 
> Lake Erie angler sets pink salmon record: NE Ohio fishing report - cleveland.com


Congrats!

Mike


----------



## sander (Oct 30, 2008)

As the chairman of the Ohio Record Fish Committee, I can tell you that Egan's story is erroneous. The weight he gives is incorrect, and no state record is confirmed until all rules are examined and voted upon by the State Record Fish Committee. This has not been done. Many record applications are rejected for not complying with rules. Yeah D'Arcy, go for it -- me first, me first. There is a proper procedure, although it may not balm your self image.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Fred it’s been awhile since we had a new state record.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

sander said:


> As the chairman of the Ohio Record Fish Committee, I can tell you that Egan's story is erroneous. The weight he gives is incorrect, and no state record is confirmed until all rules are examined and voted upon by the State Record Fish Committee. This has not been done. Many record applications are rejected for not complying with rules. Yeah D'Arcy, go for it -- me first, me first. There is a proper procedure, although it may not balm your self image.


What is the correct weight? And let us know when its approved or disqualified.


----------



## Treble (Mar 27, 2017)

Interesting with a twist too


----------



## sander (Oct 30, 2008)

Snakecharmer said:


> What is the correct weight? And let us know when its approved or disqualified.


Yes, the Ohio Record Fish Committee has certified this as a new record Pink Salmon. But the actual weight was 4.14 pounds, a difference of 2.56 ounces. While that might at first seem a small difference, many records have been broken but just a fraction of an ounce. The scale on which the salmon was weighed displayed the weight in grams. Someone made an erroneous conversion to arrive at 4.3 pounds.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

sander said:


> Yes, the Ohio Record Fish Committee has certified this as a new record Pink Salmon. But the actual weight was 4.14 pounds, a difference of 2.56 ounces. While that might at first seem a small difference, many records have been broken but just a fraction of an ounce. The scale on which the salmon was weighed displayed the weight in grams. Someone made an erroneous conversion to arrive at 4.3 pounds.


Thanks.


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

sander said:


> As the chairman of the Ohio Record Fish Committee, I can tell you that Egan's story is erroneous. The weight he gives is incorrect, and no state record is confirmed until all rules are examined and voted upon by the State Record Fish Committee. This has not been done. Many record applications are rejected for not complying with rules. Yeah D'Arcy, go for it -- me first, me first. There is a proper procedure, although it may not balm your self image.


Soooo Egans story was not erroneous then correct? They were were off by a couple ounces which like you stated is pretty common place.. Seems like you have something against the guy or are mad he reported it first... Either way congrats to the angler, cool catch on Erie

Sent from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


----------



## sander (Oct 30, 2008)

Fishballz said:


> Soooo Egans story was not erroneous then correct? They were were off by a couple ounces which like you stated is pretty common place.. Seems like you have something against the guy or are mad he reported it first... Either way congrats to the angler, cool catch on Erie
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk





sander said:


> Yes, the Ohio Record Fish Committee has certified this as a new record Pink Salmon. But the actual weight was 4.14 pounds, a difference of 2.56 ounces. While that might at first seem a small difference, many records have been broken but just a fraction of an ounce. The scale on which the salmon was weighed displayed the weight in grams. Someone made an erroneous conversion to arrive at 4.3 pounds.


The angler who caught the new Ohio record Pink Salmon submitted an erroneous item with his application to the OWO committee. Included with his submission was a photo of a county auditor's scale certification and a photo of a metric digital display that converted to 4.14 pounds. Using these materials, the angler agreed to correct the weight from 4.3 pounds to 4.14 pounds. We were recently contacted by biologists with the Ohio Division of Wildlife who witnessed the weighing on a different certified scale, and they informed us that the actual weight was indeed 4.3 pounds. The metric weight submitted with the application came from a non-certified office scale and should not have been included.

Fred Snyder, Chair
OWO Record Fish Committee


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

sander said:


> The angler who caught the new Ohio record Pink Salmon submitted an erroneous item with his application to the OWO committee. Included with his submission was a photo of a county auditor's scale certification and a photo of a metric digital display that converted to 4.14 pounds. Using these materials, the angler agreed to correct the weight from 4.3 pounds to 4.14 pounds. We were recently contacted by biologists with the Ohio Division of Wildlife who witnessed the weighing on a different certified scale, and they informed us that the actual weight was indeed 4.3 pounds. The metric weight submitted with the application came from a non-certified office scale and should not have been included.
> 
> Fred Snyder, Chair
> OWO Record Fish Committee


So now we are back to the original weight of 4.3 pounds. What a journey. It's important that its correct!


----------



## bubbster (Jun 2, 2013)

.Anthony also guides for Steelhead, he knows his fishing. He guided me for Steelhead in Astabula. What a great fishing day.Him and another friend of his have cards at the bait shop at Fairport harbor.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

So you get all ticked off they said 4.3 then say it was actually 4.14 when in reality it was the originally stated 4.3. and you still sound all sorts of mad or sarcastic or both? Sounds like a severe case of foot in mouth disease. I hear theirs a cure for that


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

WOW. That jacks the state record way up! Great catch! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Raylaser (Apr 8, 2015)

Gee, the difference in weight doesn't even fill a can of pink salmon, what's the big deal? LOL!!!


----------

